# Aftermarket Amplifier install question on 08 toyota Rav4



## mmooney84 (Feb 5, 2011)

I have installed alot of amplifiers and subs in cars in the past with aftermarket radio heads. But this car has a factory cd player. Does anyone know what color the remote wire I need to tap into will be?

Any advice would be appreciated. 

THANKS


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

The factory player doesn't have a remote wire. Easiest way is to run the remote wire to the fuse box and tap into an accessory fuse.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Car Radio Accessory Switched 12v+ Wire: Gray


----------

